# Yogi Bear's Jellystone



## Drew'smom (Mar 18, 2004)

We have a 3 year old and a 1 year old, so we kinda look for kid type places.........

Last weekend in Quarryville, Pa (near Dutch Wonderland Amusement Park/ Lancaster)- nice enough campground I guess........but Yogi and Boo Boo cut out 10 minutes early during their meet and greet, so our crew had 6 disappointed kids who didn't get to meet the bears...........

This weekend going to Hagerstown, MD (another Yogi) for Pumpkin Patch weekend. Hope it is nice there- it will be a 3 hour drive.........


----------



## The SMiths In De (Mar 10, 2004)

Hello.....
We're heading to Quaryville this weekend.
Been there many times, kinda close to Middletown De.
Never had a bad experience, we have our sons b-day party there every summer and have Yogi come to the site.

Sorry you had a bad expereince, don't hold it against them, they are gettting better every year.

Let me know how Hagerstown is, been meaning to head over there, but not yet had a chance too.

Have a good time and let us know.

Regards,

The Smiths In De.


----------

